# Good Ol' .30-06



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I am looking to buy my first hunting rifle and would love some input from some of you guys who have been shooting rifles for a long time. I am wanting to get something with a nice wood stock. I want it to be something I can give to my son when he is old enough to hunt. I am just wondering what a good make and model of gun would be to look for. I have decided that I will probably limit my search to a .30-06 due to research I have already done. 

Recommendations and opinions welcome!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Depends on your budget. If you can afford it and want a true heirloom, look into the Cooper. I also like the wood on the fancy grade model 70. If you can find one in good shape, the Remington 700 Classic is a sweet rifle. I forget what year they made the 30-06. I have dropped the money on a Cooper a couple times and never regretted it.-------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree, definitely depends on the budget. I think a nice wood stocked rifle looks way better than a synthetic stock, but I can't ever bring myself to take them out into the woods and get them scratched up - some say scratches just give a rifle some character though  I'd give my X Bolt Stainless Hunter 25-06 a lot more playing time if the stock wasn't so dang nice looking!

SS mentioned a couple of these, but some rifles that come to mind that won't totally break the bank include:
- Rem 700 CDL (or BDL)
- Tikka T3 Hunter
- X Bolt (Medallion, Stainless hunter)
- Win Model 70


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Model 70 for sure. My wife has a 30-06 in Rem700 stainless/composite stock... and I HATE to shoot that thing, it kicks like a mule. My 7STW which is a way more powerful rifle, is very tame compared to the wifes... even my boy will fire a box through it no problems. The STW is in a beautifully wood stocked M70.


-DallanC


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Model 70 for sure. My wife has a 30-06 in Rem700 stainless/composite stock... and I HATE to shoot that thing, it kicks like a mule. My 7STW which is a way more powerful rifle, is very tame compared to the wifes... even my boy will fire a box through it no problems. The STW is in a beautifully wood stocked M70.
> 
> -DallanC


Oof..I passed up on a Model 70 at Cabelas that was in pretty good condition. Could y'all maybe tell me how much each of those would be worth in good condition. I don't need immaculate, as I will be hunting with it, but just good overall condition?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

there is a nice 30-06 M70 Super Grade down at Gunnies. The stock is absolutely gorgeous. Definitely an heirloom grade rifle.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd look into the Model 700 in BDL or CDL myself.

The beauty of a good rifle is not the condition of the stock, but the memories that were (are) made with it in the field. Scratches are just a part of the hunting game and should be embraced as each has it's own tale to tell.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the input so far..

What kind of things should I watch out for when buying a used gun? Is it safe to check out pawn shops? Should I stick to the Cabela's used rack?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Since I haven't seen anything suggesting price, I'll throw a Kimber out there.

I have 2 Kimber rifles (.204, and .308 and they shoot great and look awesome too. Depending on model, you are looking at about $1100 and up.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I guess I should verify.. I am trying to keep this under $500 as I am a poor college kid about to have his first child


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

GreenFletchings said:


> I guess I should verify.. I am trying to keep this under $500 as I am a poor college kid about to have his first child


That is going to be a stretch but you might be able to find something.

I would suggest to find something in your price range even if it has a plastic or fiberglass stock and then later get a custom stock made for it or if you are handy with tools purchase a fancy wood stock and finish it yourself. That way it could become something to pass down a something that you made or at least had a hand in completing.

On a $500 budget take a look at the Weatherby Vangard with the plastic stock. I just purchased one last fall and the price was right at $500 and it shoots fantastic. A nice thing about it is that there are wood stock available for them from the factory and you can purchase one with a wood stock for around $300 more.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Critter said:


> That is going to be a stretch but you might be able to find something.
> 
> I would suggest to find something in your price range even if it has a plastic or fiberglass stock and then later get a custom stock made for it or if you are handy with tools purchase a fancy wood stock and finish it yourself. That way it could become something to pass down a something that you made or at least had a hand in completing.
> 
> On a $500 budget take a look at the Weatherby Vangard with the plastic stock. I just purchased one last fall and the price was right at $500 and it shoots fantastic. A nice thing about it is that there are wood stock available for them from the factory and you can purchase one with a wood stock for around $300 more.


Critter,

That's a good idea.. I will have plenty of time to save up for a nice wood stock. Would you suggest maybe even going with a Ruger American? I have heard good things about those..just curious if the same rule would apply.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> That is going to be a stretch but you might be able to find something.
> 
> I would suggest to find something in your price range even if it has a plastic or fiberglass stock and then later get a custom stock made for it or if you are handy with tools purchase a fancy wood stock and finish it yourself. That way it could become something to pass down a something that you made or at least had a hand in completing.
> 
> On a $500 budget take a look at the Weatherby Vangard with the plastic stock. I just purchased one last fall and the price was right at $500 and it shoots fantastic. A nice thing about it is that there are wood stock available for them from the factory and you can purchase one with a wood stock for around $300 more.


After seeing his budget I was going to recommend a Howa 1500; pretty much same gun as the Vanguard.

.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

I vote you get a custom Mauser 98. They can be had in the used market for a fair price, and you will pay less than what it cost to build. I saw a very nice example at Kent's Shoot & sports in Ogden the other day. Was built on a J. C. Higgins action, which was made by FN. Was about $450 or so and you won't find a factory rifle built as nicely as that one. Would buy it myself if I thought I could survive the aftermath when my wife found out. My wife shoots a 7x57 custom mauser 98 built on a VZ24 action. It's a very fine rifle, beautifully done, high grade wood stock, and will be a family heirloom. Hers shoots a half inch group at 100 yards.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

With a $500 budget I you'll suggest that you start checking the pawnshops and gun shows for a Remington 721 that is in good condition. While this is not a super fancy gun, it is handsome in a nostalgic way, made from quality material, and functions very well. You should be able to pick up a nice '06 and still have enough for an economy scope. The fun will be in the adventure to find the prize. I still dream about the 300 H&H that was new in the box at my local pawn shop. As a newly we'd I had to watch that gun sit on the shelf for months before it finally disappeared. I would pay triple the asking price of $350 for it today.------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> After seeing his budget I was going to recommend a Howa 1500; pretty much same gun as the Vanguard.
> 
> .


Yup. I second that.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd throw a Kimber out, too.:mrgreen:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

You can get a Savage Axis with a scope on it right now at Cabelas for 429 and some change.

My son has an axis in .243 and it has turned out to be a great shooting rifle. Not the wood stock you wanted but a fine machine nonetheless.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

In the $500 range, there is the Marlin X7, a couple of different Mossbergs, T/C Venture, Ruger American, Howa 1500, and the Weatherby Vanguard. For a wee bit more we could squeeze into a Remington 700 SPS. (10% off right now at Gunnies.)


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Refinishing an old gun is another way to turn it into an heirloom. Strip off the nasty factory finish and you'll be surprised what you find. Refinishing the metal is more difficult but certainly worth it.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I took both of my elk last year with a Savage 30-06, it currently has a bedded synthetic stock but one day I will likely find a wood stock for it. You can find good wood stocks on ksl from time to time where someone swapped in a synthetic and wants to sell the original.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

What did you end up getting?


----------

